# What is this hand plane worth? Record #7



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I got the plane bug a few years ago and I'll be selling some of my duplicates and antiques. I'd like to know what a fair price is.

Record #7. I don't recall the age. The older Record planes have rosewood handles then they used beech and now they have plastic. The handles on this are dark like rosewood but I wouldn't have guessed that they were rosewood.

This plane has a nice weight to it. I haven't spend much time with it. I'm sure it could use a light tune up. The pictures are recent.























































I'll be bugging you with more price question on the planes below over the next few days as I upload pictures.










Thanks,


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

It looks to be in nice shape. I'd put fair price in the range of $75 to $100, but it really boils down to what someone will pay. It could go higher on Ebay.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree with Knotscott, $75-100 sounds like the right thing to me….
Sadly, these last samples of record planes lost all the nice features from the golden era…..

Ebay is charging today 9% of the final sale…..that's insane, compared with the 2.9% the used to charge a few years ago.

I'd put it at craiglist for $150, and wait for a buyer…..if doesn't sell in a couple of weeks, price can be dropped.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I also agree, $75-100 sounds right.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a Record #7 of approx. same vintage that I paid $75 for. Worth every penny, nice plane.

I don't think the handles are original though. With that style lever cap and stamped steel lateral adjuster, yours should have plastic knob and tote.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Excellent information. You guys are a wealth of knowledge. I'll post it for sale on LJ's today for $75 firm plus S&H from AZ.

Thanks.

MBS


----------

